# Circle Hooks??



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I am considering going over to circle hooks full time for flats and large channels. I have never used them, but they make sense if they actually work. First, how do you hook the live bait or the cut bait? Second, what size should I use according to the bait I am using? Also, how long after I know the fish has the bait should I pick it up and start reeling? What is the biggest mistake you can make with circle hooks other than setting the hook?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

One mistake, I've made, & I just started using them, is not makign sure the hook point is free of scales and or isnt turned into the bait. Make sure the point if clear & not turned into te bait. Get yourself some good rod holders. Go to Flathunters site, he has a pic of a good set of rod holders. I've onyl used circles for cut bait, lots of people wont use them for live bait. Also go to Doc's site: www.hookedoncatfish.com. Good luck


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Doc's Circle Hook Page:

HERE


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess the bigest mistake would be not hooking the bait properly..On cut shad I hook the bait lightly thru the corner of the bait, leaving as much hook showing as possible..I have stiil had the point of the hook turn and catch the bait, preventing a hookset.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Circle Hooks...I hate them....but who am I to say. Its not like I am good at catching big Catfish or anything. Maybe its because I get too excited, or my bait clickers never work, or I'm not patient enough. I primarily fish for Channel Catfish in the 5 to 10 pound range with cut bait more often than I use live bait. When my rod starts getting taps, I am immediately attending to it, I like to keep my lines tight thus that is why they call me 'TIGHTLINER' I hate to have a fish run in on me. I prefer long shank stainless steel mustad hooks.......TightLines!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I use them for cutbait and for live bait......With the cut bait, I will just hook it through the corner of the piece of bait. With live bait, I hook them right behind the dorsal fin or up through the snout. I have had no real problems with them I love them. I will even use a circle hook when fishing with chicken liver at times.....when I am fishing calm waters.

depending on the current I am fishing, I will sometimes leave the clicker on in free spool, or I will just have them in holders with the bail engaged. I have some holders that hold my rods fine......They are not as heavy duty as Flathunter's, but they work for me. I will let a fish pull a little bit of line out if it is in free spool.....no real technique that I use though. When I feel confident the fish has the bait, I will turn the handle and ease into it. The best way I found to get used to circle hooks, was to just do it and find my own way to do it. If I were to listen to what others say, I would have worried more about doing certain things instead ot just doing it......Now my biggest problem with circle hooks is when I have a circle hook on one rod and a reg hook on the other.......I will sometimes forget which is which!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks guys....I will probably try one on each pole and see which works better! Circle kinda sounds too good to be true, and I'm used to settin the hook nice and hard.


----------

